# Question for the Fursuit Creators, have you tried this?



## Quiet269 (Aug 22, 2008)

I've never made a fursuit, actually just started looking into it afew days ago, but I had a couple Ideas I didn't see attempted in my scouting of the internet. I bring them to you to see what you think.

First off I know a big issue with being in a fur suit all day is... well to be frank... not dieing of heat stroke...

I was watching TV and saw that there is a company out there that makes "Cool Shirts" They are basically 50ft of tubing sewn into a shirt with cool water pumped through the tubes... I was wondering if anyone has tried this, and if so how their results were & how much they spent buying/making the thing. The company website is here: http://www.coolshirt.net/

The second thing I noticed is that there are a lot of people who are really interested in paws... However they seem like they would need to be made out of hard plastic to be able to be used for walking around... I was thinking to fix this you could take one of those Gel mousepads and add some snap clasps to it and the bottom of your shoes. This way you could take them off when you go outside, but wear them around in nicer terrain. Also possibly to use them outside, anyone tried using that rubber stuff they use for rafts? I'd think you'd have to do a BUNCH of traveling to wear that stuff down.

Final thing I was thinking about. I know a lot of people have moving jaws in their masks, and some even do blinking eyes with motors and what not... But has anyone thought of adding eyebrows? My idea would be kind of cartoony, but it was to henge the eyebrow on the outside of the head, then on the inside connect it to a clear plastic rod that pokes through the mask and rests on a sweat band on your head  so as you move your brow up it would push up the rods, when you relax it it would relax as well.

If you had an eyebrow piercing you could eve go so far as to attach it to that so you could move them independantly.

Also I'm located in Oklahoma City, if you wouldn't mind having a newb fur watch over your shoulder I am really interested in seeing how the contruction of a suit works ^_^ I've found several tutorials online, but it's not the same


----------



## conejo (Aug 23, 2008)

oh good to hear someone willing to experiment. 
ill ease your worries about the "coolshirt"
buy underarmor brand stuff. its pretty good at wicking away sweat and does indeed help you cool down. 
your not supposed to go all day in a suit really. just stay hydrated, lots of water, ive heard some mention gatorade as well.

thats an interesting idea with the eyebrow piercing. just one thing to say for that: experiment! do it.

as for pawpads (rabbits dont have RL pawpads mwahahah) ive heard regardless what material you use it will have to be replaced as wear and tear is excessive down there. mostly no one sees that so your good technically. 
i have no experience with raft rubber but itd be interesting  to see how one would go about acquiring it haha

the only experiment i have on my table right now is ears that move. i have the wiring complete to even a small on button that could be placed in my hand paws. i just got to build the head up


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 23, 2008)

http://www.nrsweb.com/shop/product.asp?pfid=1964&deptid=1034
^_^ Looks like you can get spare lengths of the rubber if you look to repair your raft...

I'm a big guy though, Do they sell under armor in the larger sizes? And how exactly does it work? I guess I'll have to surf their site later today 

As for the eyebrow piercing, well I'm not doing that  but I may think of a different way to do it, it'd be interesting to see for sure, and it would add a lot of character to your suit. 

Getting moving ears on a rabbit would be pretty hard though I would think? They are so big


----------



## conejo (Aug 24, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> http://www.nrsweb.com/shop/product.asp?pfid=1964&deptid=1034
> ^_^ Looks like you can get spare lengths of the rubber if you look to repair your raft...
> 
> I'm a big guy though, Do they sell under armor in the larger sizes? And how exactly does it work? I guess I'll have to surf their site later today
> ...



yeah the underarmor is basically a tshirt. just a great material/fabric.
they sell fancier ones but you can find them at most sport themed shops
sport chalet etc.


oh and my next head isnt a rabbit but a kybuck, the ears are short floppy ones.
the experiment i did on my rabbit head was do crisscross cuts with a blade so they would be flexible yet sturdy. so far they have stood up to random ear grabs and bends and such.


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks for the tip  I'll look it up 

As for the ears... Have you tried using air?

Inflate it a bunch and it will stick all the way up, let out some air for it to flop down some?

I guess add in additional support to control where it will bend to?


----------

